# 2006 F250 gas tank vent problem



## butch

I took my truck to the ford house becauce it takes a long time to fill with gas the nossle keeps clicking off. the little flapper dealy in the gas hole fell down in the tank. they said that is not the problem they said it was a design problem I would just have to live with it. has anyone else experianced this. 
thanks


----------



## Tombo

I know you called it a "gas tank" but might be a generic term. Diesel or gas engine?


----------



## Profish00

Flapper fell on the screen below it keeping fuel from entering the tank


----------



## bwguardian

How many miles on the truck?


----------



## Tombo

If it is gas powered, check on the vent line that ties into your filler neck. They sometimes get plugged/restricted when topping off too high. Gas goes in , vapors need to come out. That flapper might also restrict your fuel pump pickup in the tank.


----------



## butch

gasoline 80'000 miles vent tube is ok how do you get that flapper out of the tank?


----------



## bwguardian

butch said:


> gasoline 80'000 miles vent tube is ok how do you get that flapper out of the tank?


Remove the bung on top of the tank the lines go through, and fish it out. You could either drop the tank or remove the bed. I guess you could always try fishing a magnet down the fuel filler hose first.


----------



## browing68

Mechanics use a magnet on an extension. Auto parts stores carry them. Good luck.


----------



## butch

magnet didn't work the flapper dealy is aluminum. I will just have to pull the bed to get to the top of the fill valve. I don't thing pulling the bed is going to be any fun. I will need to bring in supplies(lone star beer).


----------



## bowed up

pulling the bed shouldnt be to bad, just some bolts i believe, you will probably need a group of buddies to lift the bed off and like you said plenty of "supplies"


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

I hope this helps

TSB 08-4-12
03/03/08
SLOW FUEL FILL -MIL ON WITH DTC P0191
FORD:
2005-2008 F-250, F-350 
This article supersedes TSB 07-23-13 to update the symptoms.
ISSUE
Some 2005-2008 F-Super Duty 250/350 vehicles equipped with a 5.4L 3V or 6.8L 3V engine may experience premature automatic shut off of the fuel fill nozzle, or repeated fuel shut off at the fuel station delivery nozzle with malfunction indicator lamp (MIL) on with diagnostic trouble code (DTC) P0191. Vehicles operated in muddy or dusty environments can encounter a dirt clogged carbon canister system. More specifically, the carbon canister's vent, fresh air box, and filter become clogged with dirt from operating in such environments. 
ACTION
Use the following Service Procedure to resolve the concern if the carbon canister system is dirt clogged. 
*NOTE* THIS TSB ONLY APPLIES TO F-250/350 PICKUPS, AND F-250/350 PICKUP BOX DELETE/CHASSIS CAB VEHICLES 
SERVICE PROCEDURE
Inspect the vehicle canister system and if it found to be dirt clogged then continue with this TSB.
*NOTE* IF THE VEHICLE'S CANISTER SYSTEM IS NOT DIRT CLOGGED, THEN PROCEED WIT NORMAL DIAGNOSTICS AND DO NOT CONTINUE WITH THIS TSB. 
Vehicles with Pickup Boxes:
1.Replace the carbon canister assembly with a canister built after 10/1/2006. This canister has a revised internal filter media, and went into production on 10/1/2006. The date code is on a black sticker located on the carbon canister assembly. 
2.Relocate the fresh-air intake port to a more protected location using the fresh air hose kit, for pickup applications only. 
3.Replace fuel cap assembly if the vehicle was built before 5/16/2007. 
Vehicles with Pickup Box Removed or Chassis Cab:
1.Replace the carbon canister assembly with a canister built after 10/1/2006. This canister has a revised internal filter media, and went into production on 10/1/2006. The date code is on a black sticker located on the carbon canister assembly. 
2.Relocate the fresh-air intake port to a more protected location using QVM bulletin Q-132 at the body builder's website - https://www.fleet.ford .com/truckbbas/index. htm for fresh air intake routing recommendations. 
3.Replace fuel cap assembly if the vehicle was built before 5/16/2007. 








Parts Block
WARRANTY STATUS: Eligible Under Provisions Of New Vehicle Limited Warranty Coverage And Emissions Warranty Coverage
*IMPORTANT* : Warranty coverage limits/policies are not altered by a TSB. Warranty coverage limits are determined by the identified causal part. 
OPERATION DESCRIPTION TIME080412A 2005-2008 F-Super Duty 0.5 Hr. F250/350: Check DTCs, Inspect The Vehicle Canister System, Install Fresh Air Kit (Do Not Use With 9653A)080412B 2005-2008 F-Super Duty 0.6 Hr. F250/350: Check DTCs, Inspect The Vehicle Canister System, Install Fresh Air Kit, Replace Fuel Filler Cap If Necessary (Do Not Use With 9653A, 9030A)080412C 2005-2008 F-Super Duty 1.3 Hrs. F250/350: Check DTCs, Inspect The Vehicle Canister System, Replace Carbon Canister Install Fresh Air Kit, Replace Fuel Filler Cap If Necessary, Includes Time To Perform Evaporative Emission System Leak Test (Do Not Use With 9653A, 9030A)
DEALER CODING CONDITIONBASIC PART NO. CODE9D653 55








Disclaimer


----------



## butch

ok thanks. da** I'm a plumber not a automotive engineer. but I will try.


----------

